# ENGINE QUESTION



## hardegg (Mar 22, 2019)

*A quick update before my question- I was laid off after 25 years with the same co a year ago this last August causing the flying lessos to come to a screaching halt. Went back to work 8 months later with competitor. In the mean time flght school had gotten rid of the decathlon I was learning in and the instructor had referred me to that facility. Presently looking for something closer to home and possibly cheaper. *

*And*

*Sorry to have to pass on I’ve crossed over to the dark side – yes decided to go topless but construction type and possible weather exposure plus having the wife sitting beside me rather than behind or in front me factored into the decision. The prop and engine were non factors as both planes use the same combo. *



*Which brings me to the subject of this forum:*



*I’ve been reading about this Titan engine continental puts out. Supposidly roughly designed on the lycoming engine with same power as the O-360 but 20 pounds lighter.*

*Has anyone looked at or considered this option?*



*I’m curious to here pros and cons from you guys that actually know what you are doing.*


----------

